# Teams of saddos who drag threads off topic....



## HumphreyF

You always get them. It usually starts with a pointless thread anyway, which makes it twice as annoying as the crap thread hangs around longer than usual. Then, to compund the matter, saddos team up and drag the thing into a mutual flirty/sad humour conversation that no-one wants to read. Use your IM if you think it's interesting..

:


----------



## HumphreyF

In fact, thinking about it more, why don't we have a super-moderator who steams into rooms deleting whole threads as he sees fit when the've gone 'wrong'.

I volunteer my valuable time for the job. Jae - you may even see the size of your db reduce several fold if you give me carte blanche on this


----------



## Dotti

Oi you behave or I will set the Sarfend girls on ya ;D


----------



## kingcutter

> In fact, thinking about it more, why don't we have a super-moderator who steams into rooms deleting whole threads as he sees fit when the've gone 'wrong'.
> 
> I volunteer my valuable time for the job. Jae - you may even see the size of your db reduce several fold if you give me carte blanche on this Â


you need to take a chill pill and have some fun.
[smiley=toff.gif]ding-dong ;D


----------



## vagman

Spot on Hugo.

There should be an Utter Shite forum where they can post and counter post their drivel until the cows come fuckin home.


----------



## r1

> Spot on Hugo.
> 
> post and counter post their drivel until the cows come fuckin home.


 ;D


----------



## Dotti

> Spot on Hugo.
> 
> There should be an Utter Shite forum where they can post and counter post their drivel until the cows come fuckin home.


You can shut the f**k aswell ;D


----------



## raven

> You always get them. It usually starts with a pointless thread anyway, which makes it twice as annoying as the crap thread hangs around longer than usual. Then, to compund the matter, saddos team up and drag the thing into a mutual flirty/sad humour conversation that no-one wants to read. Use your IM if you think it's interesting..
> 
> :


I agree. This started years ago though, and that's why serious posters moved to the Off Topic room. This then also got infiltrated by the rabble, and the only place where the serious debate isn't diluted with shite is the Other Marques room. Shame really as you can sometimes find yourself wading through a 5 page thread whilst at work, only to read what amounts to a flirty one or two word conversation between a couple of individuals.


----------



## Richard

Agree totally. Just wonder where these people find the time to do this ? Pick up the phone for god's sake.


----------



## saint

Is that not the whole point of "Off Topic" ????????? I am confused


----------



## garyc

> In fact, thinking about it more, why don't we have a super-moderator who steams into rooms deleting whole threads as he sees fit when the've gone 'wrong'.
> 
> I volunteer my valuable time for the job. Jae - you may even see the size of your db reduce several fold if you give me carte blanche on this Â


Nice thinking Seb. I can just see you applying your particular brand of Quality Control to certain threads. ;D


----------



## kmpowell

> Is that not the whole point of "Off Topic" ????????? I am confused


'Off-topic' is the name of the room. It means that the actual threads are non TT related. It is the content that Seb Flax is referring to, and i for one agree. I think 'Raven' summed it up in a nutshell, you can find yourself wading through 5 pages of chat between certain individuals(always the same people), before you actually find the jist of the thread. :-/


----------



## garyc

...or maybe Seb could devote a little time to scan the threads for crap and detritus, condense these on our behalf into something meaningful, then set up an Executive Summary Forum for those who are really busy.


----------



## coupe-sport

Could that be a Senior moderator role then Gary ?


----------



## garyc

> Could that be a Senior moderator role then Gary ? Â


I feel 'Executive Director of Strategic Moderation' may be more fitting and reflect the true status and gravitas of the appointment. ;D


----------



## KevinST

> In fact, thinking about it more, why don't we have a super-moderator who steams into rooms deleting whole threads as he sees fit when the've gone 'wrong'.
> 
> I volunteer my valuable time for the job. Jae - you may even see the size of your db reduce several fold if you give me carte blanche on this Â


Hmmm, I was thinking more of a "User-Deleter" role... someone who would go and delete accounts without notice of users who created too much chaos 

Seriously though (in the flame room ?? ) the next version of site allows for moving specific posts out from a thread into another... dunno how well it will work in practice though :-/


----------



## coupe-sport




----------



## saint

> Is that not the whole point of "Off Topic" I am confused
> 
> 'Off-topic' is the name of the room. It means that the actual threads are non TT related. It is the content that Seb Flax is referring to, and i for one agree. I think 'Raven' summed it up in a nutshell, you can find yourself wading through 5 pages of chat between certain individuals(always the same people), before you actually find the jist of the thread.


Ah...... I would never have guessed......  thnx for helping out a noobie.
Now all I have to do is go search for a few quotes that I can include.


----------



## kingcutter

if you don't want to chat about shit on or off topic go and join a serious forum and do us all a favor you tossers.


----------



## HumphreyF

> if you don't want to chat about shit on or off topic go and join a serious forum and do us all a favor you tossers.


Er, fuck off.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> Seriously though (in the flame room ?? Â ) the next version of site allows for moving specific posts out from a thread into another... dunno how well it will work in practice though Â :-/


In practise - it's a pain in the arse. 

Works well enough if a topic splits into two, but just chopping out the odd post here and there is a freakin nightmare.... :-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Was that on-topic enough for you Seb?


----------



## pas_55

So what is happining on th 10th?


----------



## vagman

> So what is happining on th 10th?


Coronation Street is on.


----------



## ColDiTT

> So what is happining on th 10th?


Faldo just dropped a shot.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> So what is happining on th 10th?


dunno - what *is* happening on the 10th?


----------



## Kell

You know, the Grumbleweeds aren't what they used to be are they?


----------



## BreTT

Good to see you back, Seb. How is the wife?


----------



## racer

Alex Freguson, what a red faced twat. :-[


----------



## pas_55

So it's arrived what do you think?


----------



## Dotti

Anyone been to TK Maxx lately? :  ;D


----------



## Guest

> So it's arrived what do you think?


It's lovely 

What is it ? :-/


----------



## Dotti

A monument on the A1 of his ahem *cough*  ;D


----------



## NaughTTy

I have this problem when my windows seem to drop when I'm nowhere near the car. Anybody else ever had this happen?  ;D ;D :


----------



## pas_55

What water?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> What water?


doesn't matter - but make sure you use anti-freeze!


----------



## NaughTTy

Yeah - you wouln't want it getting frozen at this time of year


----------



## scott28tt

Should I be using Optimax?

Oh, and what oil should I be using for AVS (whatever AVS means ???)


----------



## Guest

> Should I be using Optimax?
> 
> Oh, and what oil should I be using for AVS (whatever AVS means ???)


Baby oil works for me ;D


----------



## TTotal

This topic is going down hill


----------



## Guest

> This topic is going down Â hill Â


Back where it started then ;D


----------



## Dotti

> This topic is going down Â hill Â


Course not it is a snail staggering upwards ;D


----------



## Guest

> Course not it is a snail staggering upwards Â ;D


I wondered what the slimy trail was


----------



## PaulS

> Baby oil works for me ;D


Due for a lube and service? 

What air should I put in my tyres? Â :


----------



## Guest

> What air should I put in my tyres? Â :


Just don't put too much in, you don't want to split the rubber


----------



## PaulS

> Just don't put too much in, you don't want to split the rubber


No worries - as its winter, I'm wearing heavy duty tyres - they are studded Â : : :

Misted up Xenons, anyone?


----------



## Guest

> No worries - as its winter, I'm wearing heavy duty tyres - they are studded Â : : :
> 
> Misted up Xenons, anyone? Â


Extra strength and extra grip for those extra slippery moments


----------



## PaulS

> Extra strength and extra grip for those extra slippery moments


 :-/ [smiley=idea.gif] Â 

I rekon your tyres need pumping up Â  Â :

Coilpacks anyone?


----------



## Guest

> :-/
> 
> I rekon your tyres need pumping up Â  Â :


What, so there's more to go around ;D


----------



## BreTT

Anyone got a spare cross, some nails and a hammer? I'd like to "reward" the ref in charge of the Lyon vs Celtic game tonight!


----------



## saint

[smiley=bigcry.gif]Awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Guest

> Anyone got a spare cross, some nails and a hammer? I'd like to "reward" the ref in charge of the Lyon vs Celtic game tonight! Â


[smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] Â [smiley=knife.gif]

Sorry, the knife will have to do, I couldn't find any nails


----------



## BreTT

> [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] Â [smiley=knife.gif]
> 
> Sorry, the knife will have to do, I couldn't find any nails


 [smiley=behead.gif] is too good for him!


----------



## Dotti

> :-/ Â [smiley=idea.gif] Â
> 
> I rekon your tyres need pumping up Â  Â :
> 
> Coilpacks anyone?


For a moment, I could see paul getting very excited there


----------



## bec21tt

I don't think we need any excessive pumping round here!


----------



## Dotti

LOL ;D.. I wonder if they grunt LOL ;D


----------



## bec21tt

Grunting and pumping  That doesn't sound like too good a combination, remember silence is golden


----------



## Dotti

Yes Miss [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## bec21tt

But that does depend on if its a solo effort or not


----------



## Dotti

I have just installed the screen saver ;D. Looks really really good


----------



## bec21tt

I think they need a few more female cars though, and few more colour variations. Some people have no imagination


----------



## Dotti

I have a nice pink flinstone car with no engine and 5 tyres curtesy of Pirelli ;D


----------



## bec21tt

That must be a stunning site to see, especially with a babe driving it. I bet you get a few looks Â


----------



## Dotti

Oh hell yeah it does Becky when I drive dressed with my bright purple wig, my bra back to front smoking a cigar with my 3d glasses LOL ;D


----------



## pas_55

Better say 9.00pm


----------



## Dotti

> Better say 9.00pm


Nonono make it 1 minute and 3 and a half seconds past 9pm please ;D


----------



## 55JWB

> Hmmm, I was thinking more of a "User-Deleter" role... Â :-/


Did'nt that happen to Hugo Wattleseed ???  ;D


----------

